# Ouch...



## Pisis (Oct 20, 2005)

My borther forgot to shut off the table lamp which cuased this to my joystick... fortunately it's still alive and kicking (even it doesn't have Force Feedback)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 20, 2005)

bloody hell!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 20, 2005)

Damn lucky it didnt catch fire and burn ur house down..... 

Did u smack him good????


----------



## evangilder (Oct 20, 2005)

Oy!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 20, 2005)

I dunno if it was him, maybe someone else. But I'm sure it wasn't me - I take care of such things...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2005)

Looks pretty bad Pisis!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 21, 2005)

fortunately its working


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 21, 2005)

I have a worse occurence.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

Your table lamp must get pretty hot, I know mine does (halogen lamp) and I leave that on for hours at a time and my stick is fine...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 22, 2005)

our computer light's mounted high up on the wall.........


----------



## Pisis (Oct 22, 2005)

our not...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 23, 2005)

They shouldnt make desklamps so powerful that they overheat like that,
thats so stupid if you think about it I you may have stacked or scatterd papers all over you desk, your desk could be at you window and cause a fire if you have drapes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

well in all honesty i believe it's up to the people to look out for stuff like that, not the manufactures..........


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 23, 2005)

No the company is providing consumers with a dangerous product hense safety is always the manufacturers responsibility.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

it's only dangerous if you use it incorrectly, it proberly says somewhere "Caution- can get hot" or something similar on it.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Mine doesnt


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

not even on the packaging?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Nope  Its really burny though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

well i guess none of you are as smart as me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Good job I have 999 on speed dial...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 23, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> well i guess none of you are as smart as me



yeah, agree were smarter


----------



## Pisis (Oct 23, 2005)

mine gets hot in 1 minute - untouchable


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 23, 2005)

Get rid of it.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 24, 2005)

...the joystick?  yeah, i'll buy a better one


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 25, 2005)

No Keep the Joystick and sell it to some blind kid.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 25, 2005)

blinders don't need lamps


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 25, 2005)

No sell the Joystick to the Blind kid,

Or sell the Joystick and tell him the Lamp is a Slokian X-box


----------



## Pisis (Oct 25, 2005)

blinder have very sensitive touch sense... when he'll "look" at it, he'll "see" something is wrong


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 25, 2005)

> No sell the Joystick to the Blind kid,


Dont think ur little quote of 'Dumb and Dumbber' went unnoticed pal... I saw that one... 

I CALL DIBS!!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok Man, If you want you can be Dumber and Ill be the Handsome one.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 25, 2005)

Well, until u post a pic of urself, ull look just like cartman..


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 25, 2005)

That Was Back From My Modeling Career.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 26, 2005)

Fag...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 26, 2005)

Say what you want you know I look good.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 26, 2005)

prove it


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 26, 2005)

I aready Did


----------



## Pisis (Oct 26, 2005)

how?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 26, 2005)

Dnt choo see ma picture on page 1


----------



## Pisis (Oct 27, 2005)

Nope. I see only a pic of my teared joystick... Unless you're really Cartman.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 27, 2005)

Pisis said:


> Nope. I see only a pic of my teared joystick... Unless you're really Cartman.



Close to the end of page one the picture is huge, after Les replies calling me a fag.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

That is page 2....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

This is Page 3...


Oh sorry, thought it was a game


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 27, 2005)

Well obviusly if we were on page 2 then i meant page 1.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2005)

i think you mean you meant page 2


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 29, 2005)

What the hell, Just look for the dam picture. 1st ORRRRRR! 2nd page close to the bottom Youu Caalnt Miss Itt (That was my spelling of an english accent)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

If that is you in that pic, then I am Brad Pitt.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 29, 2005)

No shit, theres this Radio station here in Edmonton offering $30.000 to anyone who can get Brad on their day segmant.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 29, 2005)

50k for Angelina Jolie, and 100k for Angie,Jennifer Anistan and Brad Pitt at the same time.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Well good luck then.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 29, 2005)

I probably could have, Brad and Angie were staying at the West Edmonton Inn which is 3 blocks from my house


----------



## Pisis (Oct 31, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


>


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeap


----------

